# Suche Programm um wav´s lauter zu machen



## Soki (24. September 2004)

*Suche Programm um wav´s lauter zu machen*

Servus zusammen,

ich habe hier einige Wav-dateien die extrem leise sind. Mit dem Creative Wave Studio konnte ich die Lautstärke zwar schon auf 500% erhöhen, dennoch ist die Wave-Datei immer noch zu leise. Leider macht das Programm aber nicht mehr als 500   
Deshalb suche ich ein Programm mit dem man wav-dateien stufenlos lauter machen kann. Für mp3-dateien geht das z.B. mit Mp3Gain problemlos, so etwas suche ich für wav-dateien.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herr-Sengele (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche Programm um wav´s lauter zu machen*



			
				Soki am 24.09.2004 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich habe hier einige Wav-dateien die extrem leise sind. Mit dem Creative Wave Studio konnte ich die Lautstärke zwar schon auf 500% erhöhen, dennoch ist die Wave-Datei immer noch zu leise. Leider macht das Programm aber nicht mehr als 500
> Deshalb suche ich ein Programm mit dem man wav-dateien stufenlos lauter machen kann. Für mp3-dateien geht das z.B. mit Mp3Gain problemlos, so etwas suche ich für wav-dateien.
> ...



hmm, warum erhöhst du nicht einfach die lautstärke um 500%, speicherst die datei, lädst sie neu und steigerst sie weiter?

gruß,


----------



## killahound (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche Programm um wav´s lauter zu machen*



			
				Soki am 24.09.2004 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich habe hier einige Wav-dateien die extrem leise sind. Mit dem Creative Wave Studio konnte ich die Lautstärke zwar schon auf 500% erhöhen, dennoch ist die Wave-Datei immer noch zu leise. Leider macht das Programm aber nicht mehr als 500
> Deshalb suche ich ein Programm mit dem man wav-dateien stufenlos lauter machen kann. Für mp3-dateien geht das z.B. mit Mp3Gain problemlos, so etwas suche ich für wav-dateien.
> ...



Kannst du dann nicht einfach die Lautstärke um 500% erhöhen, die Datei abspeichern und dann wieder öffnen und wieder um 500% erhöhen usw.?


----------



## BigPsycho (25. September 2004)

*AW: Suche Programm um wav´s lauter zu machen*



			
				killahound am 24.09.2004 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 24.09.2004 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich benutze das hier für meine MP3s. Funktioniert wunderbar, dadurch hab ich alle meine auf derselben Lautstärke. Weiß nicht, ob es mit WAVs auch geht, sonst wandelste die halt kurz in MP3 um, dann funzt es auf jeden Fall. Benutzung des Programms ist easy...

Psycho


----------



## Soki (25. September 2004)

*AW: Suche Programm um wav´s lauter zu machen*



			
				Herr-Sengele am 24.09.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, warum erhöhst du nicht einfach die lautstärke um 500%, speicherst die datei, lädst sie neu und steigerst sie weiter?
> 
> gruß,


Geht leider nicht, hab ich schon ausprobiert. Dennoch hab ich noch den NeroWaveeditor gefunden, mit dem hats dann zum Glück geklappt.
Trotzdem Dankö an alle die geholfen haben


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2004)

*AW: Suche Programm um wav´s lauter zu machen*



			
				Soki am 25.09.2004 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr-Sengele am 24.09.2004 23:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du kannst beim waveeditor btw auch die dynamik anpasssen, d.h. wenn es sich um self-made musik oder um gespräche handelt, dann werden dabei zu laute stellen leiser gemacht und zu leise laiter, so dass im endeffekt alles in etwa gleichlaut ist. dazu musst du nur den bereich oder alles markieren, dann auf werkzeuge/dynamik. dort hast du diverse presets, manche machen allerdings den sound deutlich anders, andere nicht, haben dafür aber nicht ganz so nen guten anpassungseffekt (zB 2:1 ).


----------



## Werwurm (27. September 2004)

*AW: Suche Programm um wav´s lauter zu machen*

tools:
http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=47&id=722 mp3<>wav converter

http://www.divx-digest.com/software/normalize_gui.html wav normalizer (rechts im blau/beigen kasten auf normalizeGUI.zip klicken)

schritt 1:
mit razorlame die mp3s in wav umwandeln (am besten in einem eigenen verzeichnis)

schritt 2:
normalizeGUI starten und "directory process (batch)" auswählen. dann das verzeichnis mit den wavs auswählen (bei output nix!!) und bei method "don't find peaks, amplify in db" auswählen. hier einen wert zwischen 4.50 und 7.35 (meine grenzwerte aus der erfahrung; ich nehm eigentlich immer 5.5) einstellen und auf "normlize!" klicken.
[wenn du ein paar lieder hast wo extreme peaks drin sind kannst du die nacher raussortieren und mit normalizegui angleichen. dazu alles so wie oben machen, aber bei method "find peaks" auswählen. is aber eigentlich nur bei live aufnahmen, klassischer musik und dvd ripps nötig]

schritt 3:
mit razorlame die wavs wieder zu mp3s umwandeln (nicht vergessen die bitrate einstellen!)


----------

